# [ebuild] xmoto 0.2.4

## SnowBear

[EDIT] la version actuelle est ici : http://mousur.ath.cx/portage/ 

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de faire mon premier ebuild, j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop buggé ^^.

xmoto-0.1.14.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/xmoto/${P}-src.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        virtual/opengl

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

RDEPEND=""

src_compile() {

    econf --with-posix-regex || die "econf failed"

    emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

    make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

    dodoc FAQ NEWS README

    dohtml EXTENDING.html ctags.html

}   
```

N'hésitez pas à me laisser vos feeds (erreur à la compilation...)

EDIT : il manque les icones pour le menu de gnome/kde  :Sad: Last edited by SnowBear on Sat Dec 23, 2006 2:01 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

merci pour le message je t'ajoute desuite   :Wink: 

PS : le lien vers le 0.1.12 de l'overlay de ferdy peut-être lui envoyer le bump si personne n'a rien à redire   :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

Ho,

j'avais même pas vu qu'il y avait déjà un overlay  :Sad: 

EDIT : j'en profite pour mettre une nouvelle version (basé sur l'overlay de ferdy) 

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit games

DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}-src.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        media-libs/sdl-mixer

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

src_install() {

    make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

}

```

----------

## SnowBear

'-_-

encore une mise à jour, cette fois ci il y a l'entrée dans gnome/kde, mais pas encore d'icone  :Sad:  .

Je ne sais pas comment faire pour avoir l'icone (je sais pas s'il y en a une et si c'est le cas ou elle est...).

(Apparement à l'emerge aucune icone n'est copié...).

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit games

DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}-src.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        media-libs/sdl-mixer

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

        make_desktop_entry xmoto Xmoto xmoto

}
```

/me va arréter de flooder maintenant ^^

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bien joué en tout cas pour Xmoto, j'ai essayé ça sur Ubuntu et c'est génial, j'ai même réussi à faire jouer des gars sous windows.

On peut DL des niveaux supplémentaires ici

----------

## SnowBear

Voilà,

l'icone est disponible :

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit games

DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}-src.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        media-libs/sdl-mixer

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

        cd /tmp

        wget http://www.gd2d.net/portage/games-sport/xmoto/xmoto.xpm

        newicon /tmp/xmoto.xpm xmoto.xpm

        rm /tmp/xmoto.xpm

        make_desktop_entry xmoto Xmoto xmoto.xpm

}

```

L'ajout de l'icône est un peu pas trés propre mais bon ^^

----------

## PabOu

chouette jeu, j'approuve ;)

Je l'ai découvert à la version 0.1.11 et en sachant que ce n'est qu'une version alpha, je suis très content :)

edit : vu qu'il est en alpha, je passerais l'ebuild en ~x86

edit 2 : à quoi ca sert de mettre le DEPEND="${RDEPEND}" avant le RDEPEND ?

----------

## SnowBear

Ok,

donc petite correction ^^ :

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit games

DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}-src.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        media-libs/sdl-mixer

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

        cd /tmp

        wget http://www.gd2d.net/portage/games-sport/xmoto/xmoto.xpm

        newicon /tmp/xmoto.xpm xmoto.xpm

        rm /tmp/xmoto.xpm

        make_desktop_entry xmoto Xmoto xmoto.xpm

} 
```

Pour le rdepend, j'ai fait le copié collé de l'overlay de ferdy (je comprends pas encore toutes les subtilités des ebuilds ^^)

----------

## sachielle

Superbe jeu, en effet.

Sinon, cet ebuild fonctionne très bien également sur amd64, pensez à l'ajouter aux KEYWORDS  :Wink: .

----------

## SnowBear

ok...  :Very Happy: 

```
DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}-src.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        media-libs/sdl-mixer

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

        cd /tmp

        wget http://www.gd2d.net/portage/games-sport/xmoto/xmoto.xpm

        newicon /tmp/xmoto.xpm xmoto.xpm

        rm /tmp/xmoto.xpm

        make_desktop_entry xmoto Xmoto xmoto.xpm

} 
```

----------

## geekounet

Pour le :

```
wget http://www.gd2d.net/portage/games-sport/xmoto/xmoto.xpm
```

ne serait t'il pas plus simple et plus propre de le mettre plutôt dans le $SRC_URI ?

Je pense aux gens qui n'auraient pas wget (pour une raison ou une autre) et utilisent donc autre chose. Ainsi portage utilisera $FETCHCOMMAND pour le télécharger comme l'utilisateur préfère. Je pense aussi aux pb de proxy et autres ...

----------

## SnowBear

Merci pour le tuyau,

je vais essayer de voir comment ça fonctionne  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

Petit up car je viens de faire un nouvel ebuild (car nouvelle version).

Je me suis basé sur l'ebuild de ferdy.

J'ai un problème pour l'ajout de l'icone et l'ajout dans le menu jeu de gnome/kde...

mon code

```
DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}-src.tar.gz

        http://www.gd2d.net/portage/games-arcade/xmoto/xmoto-icon.tgz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        media-libs/sdl-mixer

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

src_install() {

        mv ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/portage/${P}/work/xmoto.xpm ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/portage/${P}/work/${P}/

        doicon xmoto.xpm

        make_desktop_entry xmoto "Xmoto" xmoto.xpm

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

}
```

Toute l'installation se passe à merveille sauf 2 erreurs :

```
/usr/local/portage/games-arcade/xmoto/xmoto-0.1.16.ebuild: line 24: doicon: command not found

/usr/local/portage/games-arcade/xmoto/xmoto-0.1.16.ebuild: line 26: make_desktop_entry: command not found
```

j'ai testé avec un autre ebuild qui utilisait ces 2 fonctions et il n'y a pas de problèmes.

Je suppose que celà vient du fait qu'il ne trouve pas l'icone ?

Cordialement.

----------

## geekounet

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Toute l'installation se passe à merveille sauf 2 erreurs :
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/portage/games-arcade/xmoto/xmoto-0.1.16.ebuild: line 24: doicon: command not found
> 
> ...

 

Non, c'est parce que tu a oublié ceci au début de ton ebuild :

```
inherit eutils
```

----------

## SnowBear

Merci,

ça marche  :Smile: 

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils games

DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="http://www.gd2d.net/portage/games-arcade/xmoto/xmoto-0.1.16.tgz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        media-libs/sdl-mixer

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

src_install() {

#       mv ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/portage/${P}/work/xmoto.xpm ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/portage/${P}/work/${P}/

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

        doicon xmoto.xpm

        make_desktop_entry xmoto "Xmoto" xmoto.xpm

}
```

Maintenant on peut passer au prochain ebuild  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

trop, bien merci;), j'connaissais mais je n'y avais jamais jouer, c'est trop prenant, je lutte pour arreter!

----------

## SnowBear

 *truc wrote:*   

> trop, bien merci;), j'connaissais mais je n'y avais jamais jouer, c'est trop prenant, je lutte pour arreter!

 

pareil  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trapamoosch

Ah mais excellent, je jouais à un jeu avec exactement le même principe il y a 8 ans sous DOS. J'ai toujours voulu y rejouer, mais je l'avais jamais retrouvé (ça devait s'appeler "Motocross" ou un truc du genre).

Pouvoir y rejouer en mieux sous Linux, c'est énorme, merci !

----------

## geekounet

Pour faciliter les upgrade d'ebuild, il vaudrait mieux mettre :

```
SRC_URI="http://www.gd2d.net/portage/games-arcade/xmoto/${P}.tgz"
```

 :Smile: 

EDIT : et puis pour suivre les recommandations des développeurs : pour bénéficier de la parallélisation pendant l'install, il faut mettre emake au lieu de make

```
emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"
```

----------

## SnowBear

Merci à toi  :Wink: 

Les majs sont ici : http://www.gd2d.net/portage/

C'est pas comme ça que ton projet va avancer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> C'est pas comme ça que ton projet va avancer 

 

Ouais, ça fait des heures que je suis dessus et j'ai presque rien écris  :Razz:  Aller faut que je me motive, je dois finir ça et après c'est vraiment les vacs !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ratur

Merci pour l'ebuild, ça a aussi fonctionné impec chez moi  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> EDIT : et puis pour suivre les recommandations des développeurs : pour bénéficier de la parallélisation pendant l'install, il faut mettre emake au lieu de make
> 
> ```
> emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"
> ```
> ...

 

Ou as-tu lu cela ? 

Merci ,

Bravo, SnowBear , je connaît pas ce jeu mais je vais tester ton ebuild sur portable HP amd64 Sempron 3200+.

 Tu saurais pas des fois comment on installe un paquet CVS via un ebuild .

                                                                        @+

----------

## SnowBear

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   EDIT : et puis pour suivre les recommandations des développeurs : pour bénéficier de la parallélisation pendant l'install, il faut mettre emake au lieu de make
> 
> ```
> emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"
> ```
> ...

 

Houlla malheureu, je n'en suis pas encore là  :Very Happy: 

Par contre je peux te conseiller ce lien (ma source d'info) : http://dev.gentoo.org/~plasmaroo/devmanual/

Merci à tous pour vos remarques   :Embarassed:   .

----------

## geekounet

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   EDIT : et puis pour suivre les recommandations des développeurs : pour bénéficier de la parallélisation pendant l'install, il faut mettre emake au lieu de make
> 
> ```
> emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"
> ```
> ...

 

Sur la mailing-list gentoo-dev ya pas longtemps (ici)

et aussi :

```
src_install() {

    # You must *personally verify* that this trick doesn't install

    # anything outside of DESTDIR; do this by reading and

    # understanding the install part of the Makefiles.

    # This is the preferred way to install.

    emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

    # When you hit a failure with emake, do not just use make. It is

    # better to fix the Makefiles to allow proper parallelization.

    # If you fail with that, use "emake -j1", it's still better than make.

    # For Makefiles that don't make proper use of DESTDIR, setting

    # prefix is often an alternative.  However if you do this, then

    # you also need to specify mandir and infodir, since they were

    # passed to ./configure as absolute paths (overriding the prefix

    # setting).

    #emake \

    #   prefix="${D}"/usr \

    #   mandir="${D}"/usr/share/man \

    #   infodir="${D}"/usr/share/info \

    #   libdir="${D}"/usr/$(get_libdir) \

    #   install || die "emake install failed"

    # Again, verify the Makefiles!  We don't want anything falling

    # outside of ${D}.

    # The portage shortcut to the above command is simply:

    #

    #einstall || die "einstall failed"

}
```

EDIT: pour l'ebuild CVS, j'en ai fait un ici  :Smile: 

EDIT2: que je viens de corriger au passage pour mettre en règles quelques trucs. Je teste et je met en ligne  :Smile: 

Et meeerrrdeee mon projet ...

----------

## man in the hill

SnowBear: L'ebuild de xmoto est nickel et le jeu vraiment sympa , en plus ça tourne sous Xgl...Merci pour cette découverte   :Laughing: 

pierreg: Je prends note des ces infos et en plus ça tombe bien pour l'ebuild CVS , je le prendrais comme model pour installer et tester quelques paquets comme pango-CVS qui me pose un problème en ce moment...par-contre , j'aime trop mon xgl pour passer à autre chose   :Very Happy:  .

Merci, 

                                                                           @ +

----------

## PabOu

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}-src.tar.gz
> 
> ...

 

Yop !

Pourquoi avoir fait une toute nouvelle archive qui contient les icones plutôt que de garder cette idée ici au-dessus ?

sans vouloir être chiant, je préfère télécharger un maximum sur un miroir SF :\

----------

## SnowBear

En fait j'ai fait comme celà car je n'arrivais pas a récupérer l'archive autrement.

Je pense refaire l'ebuild en laissant le lien de SF et en ajoutant l'icone dans le répertoire "files".

----------

## truc

salut, ayant justement besoin de ça actuellement je me suis rendu compte que les executable xmoto et xmoto-edit, n'avaient pas les bons droits et n'appartenait pas au bon groupe:

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  987748 jui  2 17:08 xmoto

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  308040 jui  2 17:08 xmoto-edit

```

au lieu de

```
-rwxr-x--- 1 root games  987748 jui  2 17:08 xmoto

-rwxr-x--- 1 root games  308040 jui  2 17:08 xmoto-edit

```

Je sais qu'il y a des fonctions pour changer les permissions, et les groupe etc (du style fowner et fperms je crois) , mais j'avoue ne pas être de pouvoir les rajouter directement dans le src_install , mais si c'est le cas il suffit probablement d'ajouter:

```

fperms 0750 ${D}/usr/games/bin/xmoto

fowner root:games ${D}/usr/games/bin/xmoto

fperms 0750 ${D}/usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit

fowner root:games ${D}/usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit

```

Et peut-être en informer les développeurs? je ne sais pas, ça n'est pas censé être ça par défaut  :Question: 

----------

## SnowBear

Hum, 

bizarre tout ça, je regarde chez moi ce que ça donne  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *man games.eclass wrote:*   

> gamesowners <files/directories>
> 
>               gamesowners will change the user and group ownership to GAMES_USER and GAMES_GROUP respectively.
> 
>        gamesperms <files/directories>
> ...

 

donc on pourrait probablement remplacer

```
fperms 0750 ${D}/usr/games/bin/xmoto

fowner root:games ${D}/usr/games/bin/xmoto

fperms 0750 ${D}/usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit

fowner root:games ${D}/usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit 
```

par 

```
gamesowners ${D}/usr/games/bin/*

gamesperms ${D}/usr/games/bin/*

```

je ne susi stoujours pas sûr de l'endroit où ça doit être placer, mais en executant ça, on se situe encore dans /var c'est bien ça? et donc dans ${D}/usr/games/bin il n'y a que xmoto et xmoto-edit c'est bien ça?

----------

## truc

bon, j'ai testé et c'est bon, voici l'ebuild modifié donc:

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils games

DESCRIPTION="X-Moto is a challenging 2D motocross platform game"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmoto.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="http://www.gd2d.net/portage/games-arcade/xmoto/${P}.tgz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

RDEPEND="media-libs/libsdl

        media-libs/sdl-mixer

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        dev-lang/lua

        dev-games/ode

        net-misc/curl"

src_install() {

    emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "install failed"

    gamesowners ${D}/usr/games/bin/*

    gamesperms ${D}/usr/games/bin/*

    doicon xmoto.xpm

    make_desktop_entry xmoto "Xmoto" xmoto.xpm

}
```

----------

## PabOu

la version 0.2.0 est sortie hier ;-)

edit : veux-tu bien splitter l'icone de l'archive, comme dit avant ? ;)

----------

## SnowBear

Dés que je trouve 5minutes pas de problèmes (faut que je trouve solution à mon problème de scsi avant :'( ).

----------

## SnowBear

Ebuild de la 0.2.0 en ligne avec l'icône dans le répertoire files et l'archive est directement téléchargé sur sourceforge  :Wink: .

Je refait la version 0.1.16 tant que j'y suis  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

selon ton ebuild v0.2  :Smile:  je vois que tu n'as pas rajouter les lignes pour le problème de permission, est-ce qu'il est réglé? Ou est-ce un oubli?

----------

## SnowBear

oubli  :Mad: 

----------

## PabOu

merci ;-)

Tu peux aussi changer le titre de ton premier post :P

----------

## SnowBear

ha oui ^^

Pour les permissions problème réglé  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

puisque tu fais un inherit games tu peux utiliser directement, les fonctions kivontbien:

```
    gamesowners ${D}/usr/games/bin/* 

    gamesperms ${D}/usr/games/bin/* 
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

Avec cette méthode j'ai une jolie erreur :

```
ACCESS DENIED  chown:     /usr/games/bin/xmoto

chown: changement de propriétaire pour `/usr/games/bin/xmoto': Permission non accordée

ACCESS DENIED  chown:     /usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit

chown: changement de propriétaire pour `/usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit': Permission non accordée

ACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/games/bin/xmoto

chmod: modification des permissions de `/usr/games/bin/xmoto': Permission non accordée

ACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit

chmod: modification des permissions de `/usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit': Permission non accordée

>>> Completed installing xmoto-0.2.0 into /var/tmp/portage/xmoto-0.2.0/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-games-arcade_-_xmoto-0.2.0-6331.log"

chown:     /usr/games/bin/xmoto

chown:     /usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit

chmod:     /usr/games/bin/xmoto

chmod:     /usr/games/bin/xmoto-edit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

----------

## truc

as tu bien mis le ${D} avant?le chemin?

----------

## SnowBear

effectivement '-_-.

Donc là ça marche  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SnowBear

Re bonsoir ^^,

aprés une petite discution avec les développeurs de ce jeu, je vous soumets une question de leur part :

Je vous mets l'extrait de la discution, peut-être plus simple ^^

 *Quote:*   

> <DarKou> vous savez que xmoto tourne sous plateforme 64bits ?
> 
> <aspegic500> ben je pense que ca tourne, meme si je suis pas sur
> 
> <DarKou> aspegic500, je te le confirme 
> ...

 

A vous  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je suis sous Xgl + gnome en amd64  athlon 3200+ et ça download bien le ghost et le lit !!!! je ne les ai pas  tous mater mais j'aime bien la performance de jj au level airbone ! Donc pas de soucis de mon côté   :Wink:  ! 

Par contre si tu peux rajouter un :

```
RESTRICT="nomirror"
```

 ds ton ebuild , cela éviterait portage de tester ses mirroirs...Sinon j'ai vu pas mal de warning au niveau du code sur des fichiers écris en C++ (j'imagine que ce prog est écri en C++)...

Voilà,

                                                                         @+

----------

## SnowBear

Merci,

mise à jour des 2 ebuilds  :Wink: 

----------

## sachielle

Mince, a peine j'arrive à décrocher de ce jeu qu'une nouvelle version sort déjà   :Confused: 

Sinon, je suis sous amd64 (un 3500+) également et je n'ai pour l'instant rencontré aucun problème pour le téléchargement et la lecture des fichiers ghosts. Certains records sont d'ailleurs très impressionnant, il me reste encore beacoup de chemin à parcourir   :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *sachielle wrote:*   

> Certains records sont d'ailleurs très impressionnant, il me reste encore beacoup de chemin à parcourir  

 

cf le record de run run run 

c'est la folie!  :Smile:   :Shocked: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon allez c'est reparti, moi qui avait décroché, allons testé cette nouvelle version   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

xmoto-0.2.0 disponible depuis portage:)

----------

## SnowBear

j'ai vu ça ce matin  :Wink: 

Ma mission est fini sur ce jeu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

j'suis pas chez moi, je ne peux pas tester, mais en regardant l'ebuild il ne rétablit pas les permissions, le problème ne se pose t'il plus? ou est-ce un oubli de leur part?

----------

## SnowBear

bonne remarque,

je test dans la journée  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

et l'icone ? et l'entrée dans le menu pour l'éditeur ?

----------

## SnowBear

Je ne suis pas responsable du projet ^^.

Néanmoins je pense que je vais mettre mon ebuild sur le bugzilla  :Wink:  .

----------

## PabOu

oui, avec un lien vers ce thread ;-)

----------

## SnowBear

Voilà qui est fait,

j'espère que pour ma première participation à buzilla je n'ai pas fait trop de bétises ^^

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107968

----------

## truc

ce thread est en français, c'est pas dit que ça plaise..

nan mais signalez juste ce qui va pas.

mis à part les permissions, je ne vois pas d'autre problème personnellement, mais venant tout juste de rentrer, je peux l'essayer, et reporter pour les permissions si personne ne l'a encore fait, et si c'est nécessaire... :Smile: 

EDIT, j'ai testé et il semblerait qu'il n'y ait pas de problème au niveau des perms  :Rolling Eyes:  bizarre.  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

voici un petit up pour vous signaler que Xmoto vient de sortir en version 0.2.4 et que j'ai fait l'ebuild (même si j'avais dit que je ne le ferais plus puisque qu'il est dans l'arbre officiel  :Mad: ).

L'ebuild est disponible ici : http://mousur.ath.cx/portage/

Site officiel : http://xmoto.sourceforge.net/

----------

